# Dupes for Clinique Touch Tint For Eyes?



## CherryAcid (Mar 27, 2010)

I have been using Clinique's Touch Tint For Eyes in Nude Sparkle for years now and im so sad they have discontinued them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can anyone recommend a dupe for it?
It is like lovely sheer champagne colour with a hint of shimmer.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah yes that was my first eyeshadow base ever, and first one when I first started working for Clinique. Now what they say is the same thing is the Quick Eyes cream shadow in Sparkling Nude (exact same shade just different packaging). There is that or you could try Urban Decay's primer potion in Sin, its pretty close in color but it has more peach/gold I guess to it.


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much, ill check them out!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 28, 2010)

No problem!


----------

